# What are the chances?????



## lulabelle (Nov 6, 2007)

Hi! Looking for ideas/opinions on this one:

My husband has had a vascectomy (and did the post-op checks and made sure he was shooting blanks). I had been on the pill (Loestrin 30) for possible ovarian cysts for about a year. However....the last month I was on the pill, things were just a bit "odd" and then when it came time for the inactive pill week, instead of a period, I had just a couple of days of EXTREMELY light spotting. I have also been VERY tired the last few days.

I am seeing my midwife tomorrow, but wondering what opinions were on this. Am I possibly pregnant???? Or is it something else? I have not taken a test, as I had this appt set up anyway (supposed to be my yearly). Seriously - what are the chances of this being a pregnancy? DH would freak out if it is - we have two lovely children and did not plan to have any more.


----------



## Mosaic (Jun 20, 2005)

Extremely slim odds. I wouldn't worry.


----------



## Mama Metis (Feb 10, 2010)

Agreed - extremely slim odds.

I'm pretty sure that when you're on the pill, you don't get a "real" period anyway but rather an estrogen withdrawl bleed. I do know that it's totally normal to get a light period when you're on the pill, or even to skip one. I wouldn't worry!


----------



## dakotablue (Jun 21, 2009)

Also, I know for me with Ovarian cysts, when my hormones were even more off than being on the pill made them I'd have light or non existent periods. I have PCOS and was on the pill from 16 until I think 22.

;hug


----------



## lulabelle (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks for the support and encouragement!









Went to my appointment and am NOT pregnant. Going to have thyroid checked and CBC. Now, to just get my cycles regulated on their own...do not want to go back on the pill if I can help it!


----------



## Mama Metis (Feb 10, 2010)

That's great!







Good luck with everything!!!


----------

